# Downhill-Action mit Gevatter Tod "death Road"



## Smoke90 (30. Oktober 2007)

Die "Yungas Road" in Bolivien, von den Einwohnern "El Camino de la Muerte" genannt, gilt als die gefährlichste Straße der Welt. Obwohl sie bereits Tausende das Leben gekostet hat, jagen Jahr für Jahr Adrenalinjunkies, Mountainbiker und Touristen die berüchtigte Andenstraße hinunter - mit dem Tod als ständigem Begleiter.

 Eine Schweißperle bildet sich auf Stefanies Stirn. Wie in Zeitlupe sucht sie sich ihren Weg über Schläfe und Wange, bleibt kurz am Kinn hängen und löst sich schließlich von der weichen Haut. Beim Aufschlag auf dem staubigen Boden hinterlässt sie einen dunklen Fleck auf der kalten Erde.

Doch die Studentin merkt nichts davon. Zu angespannt ist die 24-Jährige, die für 40 Dollar eine waghalsige Downhill-Fahrt auf der angeblich gefährlichsten Straße der Welt, der El Camino de la Muerte in Bolivien, gebucht hat.

Ein letzter Check: der Helm ist festgezurrt, die Reifen aufgepumpt, die Bremsen greifen. Manuelito und Jose, die Führer von Stefanie und zehn anderen Südamerikareisenden, rufen zum Aufbruch  in 4.600 Metern Höhe. In der Nähe von Boliviens Hauptstadt La Paz geht es vom La Cumbre-Pass bis ins circa 60 Kilometer entfernte, auf 1.295 Metern gelegene Städtchen Yolosa; Downhill-Action mit einem Höhenunterschied von 3.305 Metern.

Die Luft ist bitterkalt. Es fängt an zu regnen, schwere Wolken versperren die Sicht auf die kargen Hügelketten der Anden. Immerhin ist der Blick auf die Straße frei. Eine nervöse Spannung liegt in der Luft. Noch einmal tief durchatmen, dann setzen sich die zehn Wagemutigen, die beiden Guides und das Begleitauto in Bewegung. Stefanie tritt in die Pedale.

Die ersten Kilometer werden auf asphaltierter Straße zurückgelegt. Die Gruppe passiert schroffe Felsformationen und kleine Dörfer, gewöhnt sich an ihre Fahrräder und nimmt Fahrt auf. Bei Chusquipata, einer kleinen Siedlung, ändert sich die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds. Statt komfortablem Asphalt befindet sich nur noch nackter Lehmboden unter den Reifen. Ein Schild warnt die Reisenden: Die "Death Road" beginnt. 

Manuelito und Jose erklären die besonderen Regeln, die auf der Straße des Todes gelten: Es muss eine Sonnenbrille getragen werden, damit der aufgewirbelte Staub nicht in die Augen gerät. Bis Caranavi herrscht Linksverkehr, der bergaufwärts fahrende Verkehr hat Vorfahrt. Licht ist Pflicht, vor jeder Kurve muss gehupt werden. Biker müssen entgegenkommende Autos an die Hintermänner mittels Zuruf melden. Regeln, deren Nichtbeachtung das Leben kosten können.

 Nicht umsonst hat die Death Road von der Inter American Development Bank 1995 ihren Titel als "gefährlichste Straße der Welt" erhalten. Bis 2007 verunglückten jährlich geschätzte 200 bis 300 Menschen. Angesichts der Zustände, die auf der Straße herrschen, eine verhältnismäßig niedrige Zahl.

Denn Leitplanken sind Fehlanzeige, unmittelbar am Straßenrand fallen Steilwände bis zu 500 Meter tief ab. Vor allem im Winter und bei Regen ist die Lehmstraße  trotz Einspurigkeit wird sie in beiden Richtungen befahren - hochgefährlich, da sie rutschig und somit unberechenbar wird. Wer hier abstürzt, gilt als verloren. Eine Bergung ist angesichts der widrigen Umstände meist unmöglich.

Den Touristen ist das egal. Sie haben sich mittlerweile in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt und rasen mit bis zu 70 Kilometern pro Stunde die Andenstraße hinunter. Die Reifen hüpfen über Steine und versinken in Schlaglöchern, von denen es auf der staubigen Strecke Tausende gibt. 

 Der entgegenkommende Verkehr tut sein Übriges. Ist ein LKW, Bus oder Auto in Sicht, wird die Meldung von vorne nach hinten weiter gegeben. Bereits nach wenigen Metern schmerzen die Handgelenke vom vielen Bremsen. Da trifft es sich gut, dass in einer Ausweichstelle die erste Pause gemacht wird: Ein Fahrrad hat einen Platten.

Flugs wird aus dem Begleitauto, in dem auch die Rucksäcke der Touristen und Proviant verstaut sind, Flickmaterial geholt. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kann auch das komplette Vorder- oder Hinterrad gewechselt werden. Nach wenigen Minuten geht die Fahrt weiter, vorbei an vielen mit Moos bedeckten Kreuzen und schwarzen Hunden, die überall an der Strecke herumstreunen.

Die Ureinwohner glauben, dass die Hunde die Seelen der dort Verstorbenen seien, weshalb sie von den Indios gefüttert werden. Außerdem wird vor jeder Fahrt gebetet und Bier auf den Boden geschüttet, um die Erdengöttin Pachamama zu besänftigen. Doch nicht immer werden die Gebete von der Gottheit erhört.

Der schlimmste Unfall geschah am 24. Juli 1983: Carlos Pizarroso Inde rutschte mit seinem Bus über den Straßenrand und stürzte einige hundert Meter tief in den Abgrund. Keiner der hundert Businsassen überlebte. 2003 kamen 31 Musiker bei einem ähnlichen Unfall ums Leben, 16 überlebten wie durch ein Wunder den Sturz in 200 Meter Tiefe. Die Stelle, an der das Unglück geschah, hat sogar einen Spitznamen: "Central Sacrament".

 Erbaut wurde die "Yungas Road", so ihr offizieller Name, in den 30er Jahren von paraguayanischen Kriegsgefangenen des Chacokriegs. Bereits damals ließen zahlreiche Menschen aufgrund der strapaziösen und gefährlichen Bauarbeiten ihr Leben.

Für die Hauptstadt La Paz war die Yungas Road lebensnotwendig: Sie war die einzige Verbindung zu den fruchtbaren Außenbezirken, die für die Lebensmittelversorgung der Einwohner sorgte. So schleppten sich voll beladene LKWs die enge, unbefestigte Straße hinauf, die unter dem schweren Gewicht der Laster oft einbrach und Mensch und Ware in die Tiefe riss. Nachdem im Lauf der Jahre immer mehr Opfer zu beklagen waren, beschloss die bolivianische Regierung, eine Umgehungsstraße zu bauen.

Seit Februar 2007 ist die Death Road deshalb nur noch für Mountainbike-Touren freigegeben, motorisierter Verkehr muss über die neue Umgehungsstraße nach La Paz fahren. Einheimische LKW- und Busfahrer kümmert das jedoch wenig; sie setzen lieber nach wie vor ihr Leben aufs Spiel, da die Ausweichroute länger ist und dies höhere Benzinkosten für die Fahrer bedeutet.

 Stefanie und ihre Kollegen haben dieses Problem nicht. Trotz schmerzender Handgelenke treten sie weiter in die Pedale. Auf ihrem Weg nach unten passieren sie insgesamt drei Vegetations- und Klimazonen, preschen durch Bäche, die mitten über die Straße fließen, und fahren hinter zahlreichen Wasserfällen hindurch.

Als die Gruppe schließlich nach sechs Stunden am Ziel ankommt, ist jeder einzelne mit einer dicken Schmutzkruste überzogen und todmüde. Trotzdem sind die Abenteurer glücklich und stolz, die Death Road ohne Zwischenfälle gemeistert zu haben.

Doch selbst die warme Dusche im Hotel kann den Ganzkörpermuskelkater, der sie am nächsten Tag plagen wird, nicht verhindern. Angesichts der tödlichen Gefahr, der sie sich ausgesetzt haben, ein eher geringer Preis.


----------



## Carsten (30. Oktober 2007)

ist sicher ne feine Sache, für Autos und Busse auch gefährlich.
Aber mit dem Bike ist wohl eher der Verkehr die Gefahr, denn der Weg, zumal dieser ja richtig breit sein muss im Vergleich zu manch ausgesetztem Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (30. Oktober 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305741


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2007)

is ja sicher ganz nett, da, aber meinst du nicht das die sache mit dem tod auf einem 
popeligen forstweg etwas (nur ein ganz klein wenig) uebertrieben ist?

leut gibt's (kopfschuettel)


----------



## Stefan_SIT (31. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> is ja sicher ganz nett, da, aber meinst du nicht das die sache mit dem tod auf einem
> popeligen forstweg etwas (nur ein ganz klein wenig) uebertrieben ist?
> 
> leut gibt's (kopfschuettel)


Der Bericht ist aus dem GMX-Portal abgekupfert. Guckst Du: hier
Der "Tod" ist hier nicht bezogen auf die Mountainbiker, sondern auf die Unfälle, die auf dieser Straße immer wieder passiert sind.
Ein Freund von mir ist diese Straße vor Jahren mal als Insasse eines Busses mitgefharen und schrieb dazu: "Diese Strasse bin ich mal imit dem Bus gefahren. Habe 3 Kreuze gemacht und den Busfahrer angemacht, weil der wie ein Wahnsinniger gefahren ist. Ohne Scheiß - der Bus hat quer in der Kurve gestanden und die Böschung fiel viele 100 m ab.
An der nächsten Haltestelle- es war tiefe Nacht - bin ich ausgestiegen und weiter geflogen."

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Der "Tod" ist hier nicht bezogen auf die Mountainbiker, sondern auf die Unfälle, die auf dieser Straße immer wieder passiert sind.


mag sein, er schreibt's aber anders:


> Obwohl sie bereits Tausende das Leben gekostet hat, jagen Jahr für Jahr Adrenalinjunkies, Mountainbiker und Touristen die berüchtigte Andenstraße hinunter - mit dem Tod als ständigem Begleiter.


----------



## pedale3 (31. Oktober 2007)

Smoke90 schrieb:


> Als die Gruppe schließlich nach sechs Stunden am Ziel ankommt, ist jeder einzelne mit einer dicken Schmutzkruste überzogen und todmüde. Trotzdem sind die Abenteurer glücklich und stolz, die Death Road ohne Zwischenfälle gemeistert zu haben.
> 
> Doch selbst die warme Dusche im Hotel kann den Ganzkörpermuskelkater, der sie am nächsten Tag plagen wird, nicht verhindern. Angesichts der tödlichen Gefahr, der sie sich ausgesetzt haben, ein eher geringer Preis.



Ist der Reiß dieser Kaffeefahrt nicht von nem LKW platt gemacht zu werden?


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Ist der Reiß dieser Kaffeefahrt nicht von nem LKW platt gemacht zu werden?


vermutlich


----------



## Fitzcarraldo (31. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich 2006 auch schon gefahren und fand es spitze, alleine die knapp 3500 m Höhenunterschied...man startet wie gesagt auf ca. 4600 m im Schnee bei (in unserem Fall) minus 10 Grad und landet auf 1100 m im feuchtwarmen Dschungel, wo man beim Mittagessen den Affen zuschauen kann. Technisch nicht schwierig, da erst Asphalt, dann eine 2-5 meter breite unbefestigte Strasse und buskompatible Gefälle/Steigungen. Aber halt keinerlei Leitplanken oder ähnliches und teilweise kein halber Meter zwischen Weg und einer Kante, von der man Basejumpen könnte!!

Allerdings sehe ich die ganzen Tourifahrten sehr sehr kritisch, da die Veranstalter im Endeffekt jeden mitnehmen und nicht wirklich prüfen, ob der interessierte Touri auch die Grundzüge des "etwas anspruchsvolleren" Radfahrens beherrscht. 
Es ist halt an vielen Stellen ganz einfach so, dass ein grober Fahr- oder Bremsfehler einen Absturz über senkrechte 100-500 m nach sich ziehen kann. Wer behauptet, dass auf dieser Strasse keine Todesgefahr herrscht, sollte sich das ganze mal selbst anschauen und dann eventuell aufgeklärter urteilen...  Wir sind mit unserem Guide abends in La Paz noch einen trinken gegangen, nach einer Weile hat er dann auch zugegeben, dass in den letzten Jahren 6 oder 7 Biketouristen ums Leben gekommen sind!

Natürlich ist das für jeden MTBler eine Kaffeefahrt, technisch gesehen. 
Dass jetzt anscheinend kein normaler Verkehr mehr vorhanden ist, entschärft die Geschichte natürlich deutlich.

Wir hatten das Glück, mit einem relativ sicherheitsbewussten Veranstalter zu fahren, mit sehr guten Rädern (Rocky RMX). Die Guides standen ständig über Funk in Verbindung und informierten die langsameren Gruppen über entgegekommenden Verkehr, wenn LKW oder Busse entgegenkamen, musste angehalten und gewartet werden.

Ich kann jedem Interessenten, der zufällig mal in La Paz ist  , nur empfehlen, die 20 Dollar mehr für einen der beiden renommierten Veranstalter auszugeben, ansonsten findet man sich auf einem 50 Euro hardtail mit V-Brakes und Elastomerfedergabel wieder und einem Guide für 20 Personen. In Anbetracht der Umstände ist das Sparen am falschen Ende. Ausserdem ist das Essen besser!

Ich garantiere auf jeden Fall einen sehr spassigen Tag und ein sensationelles Panorama, ganz abgesehen von den 2 h netto High Speed Downhill!!

Der wirkliche Adrenalinschub kommt dann sowieso bei der Rückfahrt mit jeep/Minibus auf derselben Strasse...


----------



## Long Pete (31. Oktober 2007)

Wer es genau anschauen will : http://picasaweb.google.com/lange.peter1/MostDangerous
Veranstalter Europaische origine sind immer teuerer aber nicht immer besser.
Nichts fur hardcoredownhiller, aber ein agenehme Genusstour durch schone Landschaften. Coroico am Ende der Tour ist sehr empfehlenswert. Super Aussicht.
Es gibt auch andere Downhills, teils uber technisch schwere singletracks aus Inca zeiten. In Oktober gibt es auch ein downhillrennen in la Paz (nur mit Ausladung). 90 mountainbikers am start. Alles zwischen hardtails und 20cm federweg.
Einmal in die woche gibt es ein ausfahrt van Bolivianischen Guides unter sich. Empfehlenswert.


----------



## rsu (4. November 2007)

Ich frag mich was es einem gibt auf einer Verkehrsstr mit dem Bike abzufahren????? Naja, jedem das sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udorudi66 (4. November 2007)

Lies doch mal erst einen ordentlichen Erfahrungsbericht.

Gibt auch Leute die finden Biken am Gardasee todlangweilig
und sind auch sonst keine Warmduscher...

http://www.karsten-rau.de/idx-coroico.htm


----------



## Dr.Bamboocha (11. März 2008)

ich finds mit dem tot kein bisschen übertrieben hab nämlich schon einige videos gesehen und artikel gelesen auch den von gmx. es gibt gruppen im i-net die auch darunter fahren und ein paar videos bei youtube reingestellt haben. hab allerdings erst ein video von denen gesehen sieht echt cool aus vorallem die specialized fahrräder.
PS: Specialized over all.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. März 2008)

wie degeneriert muss unsere Gesellschaft sein, um sich so den letzten Kick holen zu können !
da sag ich nur: macht weiter so  

gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Fetz (12. März 2008)

Dr.Bamboocha schrieb:


> ich finds mit dem tot kein bisschen übertrieben hab nämlich schon einige videos gesehen und artikel gelesen auch den von gmx. es gibt gruppen im i-net die auch darunter fahren und ein paar videos bei youtube reingestellt haben. hab allerdings erst ein video von denen gesehen sieht echt cool aus vorallem die specialized fahrräder.
> PS: Specialized over all.


Was glaubst Du erst wie unglaublich cool sich so ein Specialized-Bike an der Kühlerhaube von 'nem Bus macht...
PS: Für so was musstest Du Dich anmelden?


----------



## Viktoria Schmid (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

 ich bin gerade dabei, einen Artikel zum Mountainbike-Downhill auf dem Camino de la Muerte zu schreiben und habe gelesen, dass der ein oder andere dort war und auch Fotos hat.  Der Artikel wird auf www.outdooractive.com veröffentlicht werden. Bildrechte bleiben selbstverständlich deine und dein Name wird angegeben.
Und hat jemand vielleicht sogar den GPS-Track davon????
 Vielen Dank schon mal für die Unterstützung.

 Freundliche Grüße aus Immenstadt,

 Viktoria Schmid

[email protected]


----------



## Viktoria Schmid (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

 ich bin gerade dabei, einen Artikel zum Mountainbike-Downhill auf dem Camino de la Muerte zu schreiben und habe gelesen, dass der ein oder andere dort war und auch Fotos hat.  Der Artikel wird auf www.outdooractive.com veröffentlicht werden. Bildrechte bleiben selbstverständlich deine und dein Name wird angegeben.
Und hat jemand vielleicht sogar den GPS-Track davon????
 Vielen Dank schon mal für die Unterstützung.

 Freundliche Grüße aus Immenstadt,

 Viktoria Schmid

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. November 2008)

Viktoria Schmid schrieb:


> ich bin gerade dabei, einen Artikel zum Mountainbike-Downhill auf dem Camino de la Muerte zu schreiben


s gibt leut denen ist nix zu bloed..........


----------

